

BB10 Tells Your Friends When You're Watching Porn - rocky1138
http://www.geek.com/mobile/blackberry-10-tells-your-friends-when-youre-watching-porn-1550718/

======
lambersley
This isn't new. BBM allowed this "feature" long before BB10

~~~
rocky1138
What's the most infamous case of it appearing? Has it happened in the wild?

